

Ask HN: Will HTTP/2 omit the 's' completely? - zaroth

Shouldn&#x27;t all browsers today insist on always trying to establish a TLS 1.2 connection regardless of what the user typed?<p>This imposes a performance penalty of some kind on the browser. But you can use a bloom filter to know if you should try &#x2F; not try. Is that too much to ask before communicating in clear-text?<p>Where is the open #issue - &#x27;communicates in plain text&#x27;?
======
sidcool
I doubt it. For some websites it probably does not make sense to bear the
overhead of TLS.

